# Quando for escolher alguma distribuição (distro) Linux...

## Genix Info

Quando for escolher alguma distribuição (distro) Linux ou alguma certificação Linux, preste atenção se a distro ou certificação segue os 4 (quatro) principais padrões e normas do Software Livre.

Padrões e normas (sempre, com o suporte completo, com total compatibilidade e usando versões atualizadas e estáveis):   

1 - LSB x86-64 4.x (ou superior):

https://wiki.linuxfoundation.org/en/LSB_Roadmap

http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/lsb

O SUSE, Red Hat, entre outros, estão na listagem:

https://www.linuxbase.org/lsb-cert/productdir.php?by_lsb

2 - GPL 3:

http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html

3 - IPv6 support Ready Logo Phase 2:

http://www.ipv6ready.org/?page=phase-2

http://www.ipv6ready.org/?page=phase-2-about

Red Hat, Kernel.org, NEC, NTT, Motorola, entre outros, estão na listagem:

https://www.ipv6ready.org/db/index.php/public/search/?do=1&lim=25&o=14

O SUSE, HP, Oracle, Cisco, Xerox, entre outros, também:

https://www.ipv6ready.org/db/index.php/public/search/?c=US&ap=2&o=3&do=1&lim=25&p=10

E o CentOS Linux (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CentOS, baseado no Red Hat Enterprise Linux, RHEL: https://www.redhat.com/products/enterprise-linux-add-ons/extended-lifecycle-support/):

http://wiki.centos.org/About/Product

4 - LPI:

Linux Essentials:

http://www.lpi.org/linux-certifications/introductory-programs/linux-essentials

LPIC-1:

http://www.lpi.org/linux-certifications/programs/lpic-1

LPIC-2:

http://www.lpi.org/linux-certifications/programs/lpic-2

LPIC-3:

http://www.lpi.org/linux-certifications/programs/lpic-3

Observações:

openSUSE Linux 12.1, não segue: o LSB x86-64 4.x (ou superior) e o IPv6 support Ready Logo Phase 2, o suporte ao IPv6 ainda é limitado (http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Native_IPv6), mais na versão 12.2 deve melhorar.   

openSUSE Linux 12.1, não possui o AppArmor instalado por padrão, depois do Firewall (SuSEfirewall2: http://en.opensuse.org/openSUSE:Security_Features#Firewall, Fedora Firewall: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SystemConfig/firewall, http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/FirewallD, http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/firewalld-default, http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/DynamicFirewall, Mandriva Firewall: http://wiki.mandriva.com/en/Interactive_Firewall, Shorewall Firewall: http://www.shorewall.net/, Ubuntu Firewall: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/firewall.html, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicSecurity#Firewall, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UncomplicatedFirewall, http://gufw.tuxfamily.org/ e o Firewall Builder: http://www.fwbuilder.org/), o AppArmor é uma ferramenta importante:

http://en.opensuse.org/FAQ#AppArmor

Security features

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Linux_distributions#Security_features

O AppArmor funciona tipo o SELinux (http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Security/Features#SELinux

) e o Tomoyo (http://tomoyo.sourceforge.jp/).

Já o Security Overview (http://doc.opensuse.org/documentation/html/openSUSE/opensuse-security/cha.security.yast_security.html#sec.security.yast_security.overview e http://www.suse.com/documentation/sles11/singlehtml/book_security/book_security.html#sec.yast_security.overview), funciona tipo o Msec (http://wiki.mandriva.com/en/Msec), a ordem é essa: 1 - Firewall, 2 - Security Overview e 3 - AppArmor, eu não citei o Security Overview antes, porque o Security Overview já vem instalado e configurado por padrão.

Essas ferramentas de segurança, usadas em conjunto com outras ferramentas de privacidade, como o BleachBit (http://bleachbit.sourceforge.net/) e o Tor (https://www.torproject.org/), te garantem segurança e privacidade ao mesmo tempo.

SUSE Linux Enterprise 11 SP2, não suporta o sistema de arquivos EXT4 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4) que é o mais atual e estável, pelo menos suporta de forma experimental o futuro Btrfs (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs), o Btrfs é atual mais ainda não é estável: http://www.suse.com/products/server/technical-information/ e http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=sle

Dicas e sugestões:

Use o Texas Flood Boot System do Resulinux (http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resulinux) em alternativa ao SYSVINIT, para aumentar a velocidade do boot. 

Use o Kernel 3.5 ou superior: http://www.kernel.org/ e http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.5

Seja uma distribuição Linux, Rolling release: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_release

Vencendo o comando da morte: http://www.linuxtotal.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=246

Adicionar suporte e ter preferência, ao hardware e as distribuições Linux, que tenham suporte as arquiteturas de processadores: ARM (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_architecture) e x86-64 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64).

Adicionar suporte ao MPLS VPN (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MPLS_VPN) com suporte ao IPv6 (http://ipv6.br/), o 6VPE (http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/mpls-linux/index.php?title=Main_Page, http://www.lume.ufrgs.br/handle/10183/37170, http://ipv6.br/entenda/transicao/#tecnicas-6pe, https://sites.google.com/site/amitsciscozone/home/important-tips/mpls-wiki/6vpe-ipv6-over-mpls-vpn, http://www.cisco.com/web/about/ac123/ac147/archived_issues/ipj_8-2/ipv6.html, http://www.ipflow.utc.fr/index.php/6VPE_-_IPv6_VPN_over_MPLS e http://eng.registro.br/pipermail/gter/2008-December/020916.html).

Use as ferramentas de manutenção do Parted Magic: http://partedmagic.com

Vamos esperar o openSUSE Linux 12.2 (http://en.opensuse.org/Main_Page) e o SUSE Linux Enterprise 12 (http://www.suse.com/products/server/), para ver se a situação melhora.

Sobre o:

openSUSE Linux 12.2: http://en.opensuse.org/openSUSE:Major_features, http://en.opensuse.org/openSUSE:Roadmap e http://www.susebr.org/forum/index.php

Fedora Linux 18: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/18/FeatureList, http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/18/Schedule e http://projetofedora.org/

Mandriva Linux 2012: http://wiki.mandriva.com/en/2012_Development, http://blog.mandriva.com/br/ e http://www.mandrivabrasil.org/site/

Ubuntu Linux 12.10: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule, http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ e http://ubuntuforum-br.org/

Entre outras distros Linux, que não seguem os principais padrões e normas ou falta algum recurso importante para o sistema operacional.

LDP-BR Projeto de Documentação do Linux - Brasil:

Site oficial: http://trac.watter.net/ldp-br/wiki

Lista de E-mails do LDP-Brasil:

https://lists.sourceforge.net/lists/listinfo/ldpbr-translation

Boas práticas para peering no PTTMetro:

http://www.slideshare.net/LuisBalbinot/boas-prticas-para-peering-no-pttmetro

PTT.br - Infraestrutura Crítica - São Paulo - 5º PTT Fórum - 29 Nov 2011 (Espero que essa solução definitiva, prevista para 2014, se estenda a todos os PTTMetro (http://ptt.br/) em todo o Brasil):

http://ptt.br/doc/pttforum/5/ptt.br.5pttforum.infraestrutura_critica_spo.20111129.pdf

Cartilha de Segurança para Internet:

http://cartilha.cert.br/

Faça como o Comitê Gestor da Internet no Brasil (CGIbr, http://www.cgi.br/regulamentacao/resolucao2012-003.htm), seja contra o: SOPA (http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stop_Online_Piracy_Act) e também seja contra o: PIPA (http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/PROTECT_IP_Act) e ACTA (http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acordo_Comercial_Anticontrafa%C3%A7%C3%A3o), ou qualquer outra coisa que tire qualquer tipo de liberdade da internet, pois a internet tem que ser livre em todos os sentidos.

Avise se algum erro for encontrado nesse artigo.

O conteúdo desse artigo pode ser modificado ou atualizado, por isso, visite essa página (http://genixinfo.blogspot.com.br/2012/07/quando-for-escolher-alguma-distribuicao.html) constantemente e mantenha-se atualizado.

----------

## Genix Info

Atualização:

Participem da discussão aqui (a FSF faz a sua parte e nós temos que fazer a nossa parte, e também, eu não faço spam, flame, trolagem, vaporware, marketing ou merchandising, de site, blog, distro, fórum, apenas quero discutir esses assuntos com todos, melhorando o que existi, que são todas as distribuições Linux, que tecnicamente, falta muita coisa, pelo menos para a maioria das distros, pois ranking de popularidade de sites como DistroWatch http://distrowatch.com/ ou tradição http://futurist.se/gldt/, não garantem qualidade, o que garante qualidade é ter o que eu falei aqui, e as distros que mais se aproximam da garantia de qualidade, que também precisam melhorar, as versões Desktop Free/Pago e Enterprise Free/Pago, são essas: Fedora Linux, Mandriva Linux e openSUSE Linux):     

http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=98247

ARM no openSUSE Linux: http://en.opensuse.org/Portal:ARM

----------

## ahgblopes

O texas flood funciona com gentoo? Nunca consegui, se alguém souber por favor me diga, lembro que meu EEEPc 1000HA (falecido, atualmente tenho um 1201n) com knoppix e boot boster da asus junto com o texas flood iniciava igual um foguete... Seria bom ter o Texas Flood funcionando no gentoo, alguém já conseguiu?

----------

